# KEBC on a switch. Activate and deactivate KEBC as needed.



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Here is a tip my buddy and I figured out on his Teryx. For all of those people who would prefer to have the KEBC on a switch and still function correctly when needed it is as simple as putting a switch inline with the forward/reverse detecting sensor. Put the switch inline with the ground wire on the sensor, the white wire.

This mod involves the forward/reverse detecting sensor, *not* the reverse switch.

There is a *reverse switch*. That is what controls the CDI timing and instrument panel reverse indicator. This mod involves the forward/reverse sensor,* not the switch*. The sensor has nothing to do with timing. The sensor is just for the KEBC module. Anyone who would like to try this can simply unplug the sensor which is located on the small round cover with the oil dipstick. The KEBC will not engage with the sensor unplugged.

You do not want to ground this *sensor*. Instead you want the mod to interupt the ground to the sensor rendering it useless when KEBC is not desired. The KEBC is programmed to only apply engine braking during forward motion. The sensor only sends a signal to the module during forward motion. By disconnecting the ground, the sensor can no longer send the signal. The KEBC module "sees" no signal therefore assumes the quad is not moving forward and KEBC is not needed. The speedometer, reverse indicator, 4wd, ignition timing and all other systems are unnaffected. The sensors sole purpose is to "tell" the KEBC module that the quad is rolling forward.

Here is the wiring diagrams from the shop manual. The reverse switch is on page 418. The forward/reverse detecting sensor is on page 419.


----------



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the benefit of this? sorry if that is a stupid question


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought the same thing. Just delete it and be done with the headache. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Be a nice mod for when the wife wants to ride around. Then when I get on I could throw a switch and go! I realize after 5mph. it kicks in anyway, but there's a couple places we ride that I don't want her going 5mph. down that stuff. Keep us posted on how well this works!!


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

I mostly ride technical trails. So I like having the KEBC. The only time I do not like it is when navigating really slow steep stuff when the actuator starts engaging and realeasing repeatidly. A few times It has felt dangerous while easing over some rocks or obstacles on a steep downhill or off camber section. So in these instances it would be a benefit to turn it off. Other than that I like the way it functions. It just suits my type of riding. For those of you who just mud or ride flat terrain you will likely never tell the difference. But in the mountains the KEBC saves alot of brake work.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kdixer said:


> I mostly ride technical trails. So I like having the KEBC. The only time I do not like it is when navigating really slow steep stuff when the actuator starts engaging and realeasing repeatidly. A few times It has felt dangerous while easing over some rocks or obstacles on a steep downhill or off camber section. So in these instances it would be a benefit to turn it off. Other than that I like the way it functions. It just suits my type of riding. For those of you who just mud or ride flat terrain you will likely never tell the difference. But in the mountains the KEBC saves alot of brake work.


Actually that sounds like a great idea. As a mountain trail rider myself I see benefit in turning off the system so it won't engage and disengage at its normal 2mph I think. I too have been rock-crawling in low range as it flips back and forth and felt the "pucker-factor" so I might just do this mod.


----------

